# Loading Time



## 412 Burgh (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I have been working on cutting down my image size/dimension along with incorporating some cache into my website so it loads quicker. A lot of it was new to me because this is my actual first wordpress theme website. I have been guerrilla testing my loading time by using multiple computers, tablets, and smart phones. So if you guys wouldn't mind checking out my homepage/others and report the loading time. The GT Metrix test says it's about a 3 second load time with a page size of 863kb. 

So just a quick 5 seconds of your day I hope! 

Zachary DiBeradin Photography 


Thank you,

Zach


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2013)

Front page loaded in one-one-thousand, two-one-thousand count for me...individual images a little over 1 second, and I am on a WI-Fi connection right now and streaming a Movie in a small window...


----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2013)

Check out ping tools speed test.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you! I am looking into Ping tools now!


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 10, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> Thank you! I am looking into Ping tools now!



I believe the website is pingdom.net if I recall correctly...


----------



## Braineack (Sep 10, 2013)

I dont understand the pattern in front of your images on the main page. they are also switching before they load on my computer and I'm currently getting 20mbps down and 20mbps up.  once loaded the first time, it's fine.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 10, 2013)

Took about seven seconds (one-mississippi, two-mississippi counting) to load initially, then the first two pictures were up for maybe a couple of seconds. After that, I had the same experience as Braineack; the pictures weren't up long enough to even really look at them and some of them literally didn't finish loading before switching to the next photo. Unlike Braineack, it was *better* the second time around, but not "fine." There were fewer pictures that didn't load, but still at least three...one was right after the people toasting, another just before the women's volleyball shot and then the last shot just before it goes back to the first photo.

I've let it go through for about two minutes now, and those same pictures are still not fully loading.

I'm on a Mac, OS...uh, whatever the newest Mac OS is, I've lost track.


----------

